# Dancing in the rain.



## WaveHorse2

Ok, so I was bored and decided to write this short story  

Tania grabbed at the rearing horse's lead rope. The horse struck at her with his hooves. Her brown ponytail fell loose and covered her eyes. She couldn't see properly. The Pinto-loosa came down. He was a flea bitten grey with palomino and brown splashes that looked as if someone had blown paint on him from the front. He turned around and aimed a kick at her. Agter that everything went black.
3 years later:
"I'm 16! Seriously, I can take care of myself mom!" Tania yelled down the hallway. "I know, I know sweetheart. I'm just saying that you shouldn't go to strange places with that boy," her mom replied. Tania was now standing in the door of her mother's room. "Mom. Drake would never do something like that to me," she sighed. "That's what they want you to think," her mom warned. Tania kissed her mother on the cheek. "Sure mom," she said. "I'll take care". Tania was gorgeous. She had wavy dark brown hair, high cheekbones that were a pink rose color and a tanned skin. She had the perfect body, a body of a goddess, some say. Her mom always says: "Honey, the gods personally blessed you with your beauty". Tonight she was wearing dark skinny jeans and a bright yellow blouse, topped with a grey sweater. She was also wearing killer black heels. She went outside. Suddenly her aqua colored phone rang. The screen said: 'Drake ? '. "Hello?" She said as she picked it up. "Hey babes! I'm there in two minutes," he said. Suddenly the phone rang again. It was an unknown number. "Hello?" She asked hesitantly. "Hello Tania. You don't know me. But ask your mother when are you returning to the ranch please," the voice said. "Ok?" Tania said, confused. Then the other phone was put down.

I'll put more up later  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Should I go on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintthesky

I like it  nice work


----------



## WaveHorse2

"So how was your date?" Tania's mother asked the next morning. "Great. Like every other time," Tania said dreamily. "That's nice dear," her mom said. Tania sat down at the kitchen table and scrolled through her messages. She had 11 missed calls from the same number. She went to her room and listened to the voice messages. All the same message: "ask your mother when are you returning to the ranch". Tania got up and went to the TV room. "Mom. Do we have a ranch?" Tania asked. "Grandma Vicky has," her mother said. She was sure Tania wouldn't want to go to a stupid horse ranch! "When are we returning?" Tania said, a little confused by her own question. "Never," her mother muttered. "Excuse me?" Tania asked politely. "We aren't going back," her mother snapped and left the room. Tania returned to her bedroom and called the number back. "Hello," a deep voice said on the other end of the line. "Hello. It's Tania. Who are you? And what "ranch". Start talking," she said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Should I continue? It seems nobody is interested?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

I'm reading!! And hooked  really early here so I will check back in a few hours 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

"Well. You're just like your mother," the voice said. "Yeah yeah, cut the sweet talk. What's going on," Tania snapped. "Ask your mama. She's the only one that can explain. And besides, I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise," the voice said and the phone was put down. Tania walked to the kitchen. She sat at the table and watched her mom for a minute. "Mom. Please tell me about the ranch," she begged. Her mother sighed and sat down at the table. Then she told the whole story, how Tania grew up on the ranch, how she was kicked by a mustang she tried breaking in, how she forgot about everything, and then the move to the city. "So that's why I have no childhood memories?" Tania asked after the story. Her mother slowly nodded. "Well?" Tania asked. "What?" Her mother replied. "When are we going back?" She asked. Her mother shook. "You really want to?" She asked. "Yes," tania said definitely. Her mother sighed. "Fine we can move in a few weeks," she said. "MOVE?" Tania shrieked. "It's far. I'm not just going for a visit. So you want to go or not?" Her mom snapped. Tania was silent for a moment. "I want to go," she said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

Cool 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Overall a good piece, but could use some work on the fluidity.


----------



## WaveHorse2

Two months later Tania and her mother was waiting at an airport somewhere out west. "Ok. Let's get our baggage and go search for grandma Vicky," her mother said. Tania and her mother fetched the baggage. They found Grandma Vicky easily. She rushed over to them and showered them with rose-scented hugs and kisses. She had white hair, was skinny and she wore a pretty blue, flower print outfit. "Alright, lets get to the truck," she said after a lot of fussing. The trio went to the parking lot and got into a big yellow truck. "This is so exciting!" Shrieked Tania. Suddenly her phone rang. She picked it up without looking. "Hello?" She said. "Tania! Where are you? I've been calling you for a week! Are you ignoring me?" Her boyfriend's frantic voice talked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

"Drake! Uh, I, I, uh," Tania tried talking but nothing came out. "I totally forgot about you," she blurted out. "What?!" He yelled. "Look. I'm in Texas. With the move I totally forgot and-" she started. "You MOVED? Great. Now I see how much I mean to you. It's over. Bye Tania!" He said. "Drake no-!" She started, but the phone was put down. She slowly lowered her phone. "You'll get over him," her mother said gently. Tania sighed and stared ou the window. She felt sick. Maybe this move wasn't such a good idea after all. After a while they turned down a road. To their right was a huge open place with a little pond in the middle. The whole "valley" was surrounded by mountains. They turned left and drove over a bridge. There was a post with a board that read: "Forever Home Ranch". To Tania's left was a huge white ranch house. To her right was a big red barn and behind it a smaller red barn. Each had a paddock that was linked with the barn. In front of them were a few arenas and behind them were quite a lot of paddocks. In one of the arenas was a horse. It was a pitch black horse with four socks. The front legs' socks went up to the horse's knees, the back leg went to about the middle of the lower legs. Tania looked at it. It was the most beautiful horse ever! 'Maybe this was a good idea. Maybe,' Tania thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

The next morning Tania was sitting at the kitchen table. "How did you sleep dear?" Her mother asked. "Better than ever before," she sighed. She had dreamed about the black horse. And her father. He was returning from an auction in a few days. She had seen him so long ago! "Grandma, what horse is in that arena? The black one?" Tania asked. "Well sweetheart, that would be one of those wild mustangs your father caught. He is going to break him in for you," her gram smiled. Tania couldn't hide her happiness. "So that means he is mine?" She asked hopefully. "Sure does," her gram nodded. "So I can give him a name? And break him myself?" Tania bubbled. Her mother jumped up. "Certainly not! Your father will and that's final!" She shrieked. "But if dad helps me?" She asked sadly. Her mother sat down and took a deep breath. She thought for a moment. "Yes, well. I guess that's ok," her mom said hesitantly. "Thanks mom," tania said. She knew it must be hard for her mother. After the accident. Tania went to the study and took out a map of Chicago. She searched for her street and decided where her house would be. She searched for her school and found that her mother drove a very long road to school. She looked at the shortest road. Of course! There was a riding school down that road. She put the map away and headed outside. She climbed three rails of the five rail gate and stared at the horse. "You need a different name. Not like Black Beauty or Sparrow. Maybe Raven," tania said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

The next morning Tania was sitting at the kitchen table. "How did you sleep dear?" Her mother asked. "Better than ever before," she sighed. She had dreamed about the black horse. And her father. He was returning from an auction in a few days. She had seen him so long ago! "Grandma, what horse is in that arena? The black one?" Tania asked. "Well sweetheart, that would be one of those wild mustangs your father caught. He is going to break him in for you," her gram smiled. Tania couldn't hide her happiness. "So that means he is mine?" She asked hopefully. "Sure does," her gram nodded. "So I can give him a name? And break him myself?" Tania bubbled. Her mother jumped up. "Certainly not! Your father will and that's final!" She shrieked. "But if dad helps me?" She asked sadly. Her mother sat down and took a deep breath. She thought for a moment. "Yes, well. I guess that's ok," her mom said hesitantly. "Thanks mom," tania said. She knew it must be hard for her mother. After the accident. Tania went to the study and took out a map of Chicago. She searched for her street and decided where her house would be. She searched for her school and found that her mother drove a very long road to school. She looked at the shortest road. Of course! There was a riding school down that road. She put the map away and headed outside. She climbed three rails of the seven rail gate and stared at the horse. "You need a different name. Not like Black Beauty or Sparrow. Maybe Raven," tania said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

She stared up to the mountains on the horizon. "Raven. That sounds nice actually....," she spoke to herself. She dreamily looked back at the horse. "Raven it is," she said. "Hey sweetheart," a voice said behind her. Tania spun around. A man stood in front of her. He had brown hair, a great body, dimples and blue eyes. "Dad?" Tania asked. The man nodded. She jumped down and gave him a tight hug. "I missed you SO much!" She shrieked. "Me too baby!" Her dad said. "I see you met your future horse," her dad laughed. "I called her Raven," Tania said happily. "It's a him," her dad laughed nervously. His daughter was a natural horse woman the day she was born. She understood horses better than some Olympic riders. Now she couldn't even tell a male from a female horse. In his heart he dearly hoped she hadn't lost her touch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

"Get up honey,". Tania opened her eyes and stretched. Her dad was bowed over her. "Let's get started on Raven. You got a long day in front of you," her dad said. She immediately jumped up. "I'll be ready before you know it," she shrieked. Her dad pointed to a pair of chaps draped over a chair in the corner. "Put those on," he said and winked. Tania smiled bigger than she had ever smiled before.
2:
Tania walked outside. She looked like a real cowgirl. The chaps were custom made and sat tight, like riding pants. They were tucked into genuine cowboy boots. She had a red cowgirl shirt on and a cream colored hat pulled over her head. Her dad smiled. She looked so cute, just like in the old days. "Let's get started," he said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

"Alright. What first?" Meg asked. Her dad blinked. Didn't she know this? "Well. We need to break him to the saddle," he said. He lifted a black western saddle that was clearly new. "Ok, how do I do that?" Meg asked. "Well, he isn't human-shy. He'll probably come up to you. You just sit in the centre with the saddle on your lap and wait," her dad smiled. "Ok. Doesn't sound to hard," she said. She took the saddle and carried it with ease. She went into the pen and sat in the center. She didn't look at Raven, because something inside her told her not to. After about 20 minutes Raven slowly walked closer. He stopped a meter away from Meg. Then he stretched out his neck and nuzzled the saddle. He jumped back, reached out again and sniffed the saddle. He raised his neck and shifted his weight onto one leg. And then he dosed off.
"Well done," her dad said softly. He motioned for her to leave the saddle and come out of the pen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Should I go on? Seems like nobody is interested.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales

PLEASE KEEP GOING
Oh and you are calling her meg instead of tania


----------



## ilikehorses2

This is great! Please go on!


----------



## WaveHorse2

@Clydesdales Whoops! I'm writing another story of someone called Meg, thanks for the heads up! I'm glad people are enjoying it . I'll post some more a little while later!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales

I've read that story aswell it's great!


----------



## WaveHorse2

Tania's dad smiled and patted his daughter's back. Seems like she hasn't lost her touch.

The next morning tania got up early and went outside to Raven's pen. She leaned on the railing for a while. Raven turned his head and looked at her. Who gives this being right to disturb the stallion of his herd? Who told her she can come and watch him? Raven gave an angry squeal, reared and turned to face Tania. Somehow, she knew what was coming next. Raven stormed towards her. Tania stood as still as she could and tried not to look scared. She saw doubt shoot through Raven's eyes, but just for a mere second. She stood a little taller and looked him straight in the eyes. Mistake. He saw this as a challenge and flung himself against the rails. Tania staggered backwards. dispite a small limb, he didn't seem to have any injuries. She sneaked back to her room, hoping her dad wouldn't notice. But of course, he did. ''Tania, why is Raven limbing?'' he asked later that day. ''Uhm, I don't see a limb,'' Tania replied. ''Don't be silly. Of course there's a limb!'' he said impaitiently. ''Oh yes, I see it now. I have no idea what happened,'' she said a bit too suspiciously. ''You sure he didn't run into the railing this morning?'' her dad asked. ''W-what?'' Tania staggered. How would her dad know? ''I saw you through the window Tania,'' He said crossly. Tania hanged her head and avoided her father's gaze. ''Why lie to me?'' he asked sadly. ''Dad, I know you think I've lost my touch. And maybe you're right, maybe I have,'' she said and headed to the house. Her dad's gaze followed her through the kitchen door.

Sorry i took so long posting more, i've been busy . Any suggestions on what can hapen next? i'm baffled :O


> To ride or not to ride? What a stupid qeustion!


----------



## Clydesdales

Maybe she should try and prove that she hasn't lost her touch or somthing


----------



## WaveHorse2

@Clydesdales - I thought about that for a while and I got it! . I think I'll be able to post more this afternoon!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

just a side note for future reference. It would be a limp not a limb. A limb is on a tree. Not poking fun just an honest tip. It is a good read and keep it going please.


----------



## WaveHorse2

Tania went up to her room and plopped down on her soft velvet bed that stood next to the window. Tania was very pleased with her room, since it looked out over the ranch's main square. She looked down to the fountain that was surrounded by green grass neatly framed by perfectly trimmed hedges. A few cowboys were sitting underneath a big willow that disrupted the hedge's perfect line. Their horses were sipping water from the fountain. A big bay, a gold palomino, a grey...... 

Tania sighed and leaned against the headrest. She watched the birds fly to and fro against the cloudless sky. The scene made her sleepy, and before she knew it, she slipped into a peaceful nap.
*
Tania woke with a start. She was covered with a warm quilt and her curtains were drawn tightly. She heard crickets, frogs and a few horses outside. She turned to her alarm clock. 12:33 pm. She got up and peeked through the curtains. Outside she saw a dark shape shift near Raven's pen off to her left. She squinted as she tried making Raven's shape. He was standing next to the rails, next to another horse. It had four white stockings, and a white blaze. It was as black as the night. As if sensing Tania watching, the horse blew into Raven's nose, turned towards the far paddock and trotted away. The motion sensor light went on and Tania saw a mere second of the horse's breathtaking beauty. She stared after the horse for a while, when another shape shifted at the fountain. A few white figures shifted next to the fountain. Tania made out her father's big grey gelding, a paint, a light palomino, a dun and a cremelo. She sighed and got back into bed. No use in staying up. She would ask her father about the black horse the next morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

"So Tania. Today we are going shopping for school. You know, it starts in a week!" Tania's mother said the next morning. "School?" Tania asked confused. "Yes. Did you think you can just drop out at 16?" Her mother asked sternly. "Well, I, uh, I just thought....." She stuttered. "That you can just fall out and become a cowboy that has no degree?" Her mother said. Tania just kept quiet. "Well. Get dressed!" Her mother said. Tania glanced down at her pajamas, thought about saying something else, decided against it and ran up the stairs. She pulled on a tight light pink skirt that reached her mid-thigh. It made her gorgeous tan legs look even better. She slipped on a tight blue tank top and some blue high heels. She grabbed a pink purse and headed back downstairs. "Why don't you have some toast?" Her mother asked. "I'm not hungry, but thanks," Tania said. Her mother glanced at her wasp-thin waist and looked doubtful. "If you're sure," she sighed. Tania followed her mother outside to the white land rover. Her father looked up from the saddle he was repairing. He didn't even try to hide his disgust at Tania's outfit. She glanced away and kept her eyes on her mother's perfect auburn waves. 

At the small mall Tania and her mother were sitting by one of the tables in the food court. There were shopping bags strewn at their feet and Tania was daintily picking at her salad. A few guys were sitting across from her and they kept whispering and glancing in her direction. "Are you finishing that? 'Cause. I need to run a few errands," her mother said. "I'll catch up with you later mom," Tania said and put on her brightest smile. "Ok then. See you later. Oh, and I'll quickly drop these off at the car," she said and gestured to the shopping bags. She rose, gathered the bags and walked off. Tania sat and stared at her salad. She couldn't get over the fact that no matter what she did, her father seemed disgusted with her. She pulled her face into a stubborn pout. Well then, she'll just act like the big city girl that he thinks she is. She'll sit around filing her nails all day, she'll go out of her way to avoid stepping in horse poop, and she'll pull up her nose around the horses. Her face broke into a grin. Yeah, that'll make him angry. Her face turned back to neutral. "You look kind of funny makin' all those faces you know," a deep voice said. Tania looked up into intense green eyes. She studied the guy in front of her. Sandy blonde hair, a tan and obviously great body, perfect face and a gorgeous half grin topped with dimples. Tania put on her biggest smile. She laughed. "Yeah, got a lot on my mind," she shrugged. "Can I sit?" He asked. "Of course!" Tania said. She was kind of disappointed, since she wanted to be alone, but she controlled her emotions so well, even her mother doesn't notice her disappointment. "I'm Jesse by the way," the guy said. "I'm Tania," she smiled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Tania stared out the window in the car on the way home. "And that big smile?" Her mother teased. "Hmmmm" Tania sighed. She didn't even notice the sheepish grin on her face. "No, come on! Out with it!" Her mother laughed. "Oh I met some pretty cool guys. They are also in the same school I'm going to," Tania said. Jesse had introduced all his friends. Tania had found out that they're a year older than her, and of course, they attend the same school. "How could I not know? You know, it's so like you to latch onto a guy first thing," her mother said. She rambled on a bit more, but Tania wasn't listening. All the guys were pretty awesome, but she liked Jesse best. 

That night she went to sleep thinking about those striking green eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

A few months later, and Raven was doing great under saddle. Of course, Tania wouldn't know, since she hasn't worked with him once since the day her father got mad at her. She would sit on her bed and watch her father lunging, breaking, and even riding him. She was already queen bee at school, and everyone adored her. She was nice, beautiful, athletic, what was not to like. A few guys had asked her out, but she said no. Jesse had told her once that he liked her, even if it was by accident. She liked him too. And he asked her to the dance that was taking place in a few days. Tania's life was once again, perfect. Except for two things, Mandy, who was now Tania's arch enemy because Tania took her title, and her dad. Who hated her. At least, that's what she figured. She was sitting on her bed today, watching her dad ride Raven. He dismounted, led him into the barn that sat left of the big Willow tree. After about ten minutes, he came out again leading his grey horse. He mounted and trotted out of Tania's view. Tania got up, grabbed an apple and headed ot to the barn. The barn was big, forty stalls at least
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

She slipped into Raven's stall. he had earned it a few weeks ago. She fed him the apple and patted his neck. "Don't get too attached," her father's voice said behind her. Tania turned around and glared at him. "Why?" she demanded. "'Cause with nobody working him but me, there isin't much use for him," he said and walked away. Tania gaped after him in disbelief. Wasn't he her horse?
*
Tania's mom dropped her off at the dance. She had put on clothes that Jesse had recommended. a Red block T-Shirt, a blue denim and cowboy boots. "Hey. You look pretty," Jesse said. "Thank you, you look handsome yourself!" she said and smiled. "So i was wondering, if you might want to go out sometime?" Jesse asked. Tania smiled. "I would love to!" she said and they walked inside. Tania had a great night. Line dancing, chating, slow dancing with Jesse. But at the end of the night the last slow song played. Tania went inside to find Jesse. Well she found him alright. With his arms tightly wound around Mandy"s waist. And they were kissing. Tania marched over to Jesse. "You jerk!" she yelled. Jesse stuttered at first, then he just shrugged. "Seriously? You think you can just shrug it off? Forget it. it's over!" Tania said and stormed out. Then she ran. She had no idea where she was going, and she didn't care either. Finally her legs collapsed. then it started raining. Tears and raindropes streamed down her face. No, it wasn"t raining, it was soaking. She had no idea where she was, and where home was. She looked around. There bofere her stood the black horse she had seen with Raven. Head hanging low, soaking wet. "Hi boy,'' Tania crooned. The horse looked up and walked towards her. it stood sideways so she could get on. Thanks to her strong legs, Tania managed to leap onto the wet horse. It slowly started walking towards home.

Sorry for spelling and gramar, the computer doesn't fix it


----------



## Tex1904

Wavehorse ... Its really good a few errors but not much !  LoL .. Either way keep up the good work I want to read some more ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilikehorses2

I am dying to read more!


----------



## WaveHorse2

Tania slowly opened her eyes. Her curtains were wide open and she felt better rested than she had ever been before. She gazed at the barn through her window. A black horse with four white socks lazily walked out of the big double doors. He wandered to the fountain and drank water alongside Raven. Then it hit Tania. That was the horse that carried her home the night of the dance. Why did she run away? Oh yes, Jesse. She lazily got up and pulled on riding jeans and a yellow to. She slipped into her boots and grabbed her hat from the hanger behind her door. She went downstairs. In the kitchen her grandmother was busy making a huge breakfast. "Morning sunshine. Had a nice nap," her grandma laughed. "How long was I asleep?" Tania asked. "Two days," her grandma said. Tania almost fainted. "Two days?" She shrieked. "Well, you were pretty exhausted," her grandma smiled. "Why don't you head outside? Your papa has a surprise for you," she prodded. Tania grunted. As if her dad wanted anything to do with her. But, she was obedient and walked over to her dad who now had slipped a halter onto Raven. "So, I've got work to do. Turns out this horse is broke," he said gesturing to the other black horse. "And when he carried you home, I put him in a stall with feed and everything. But he kicked the door down and galloped off onto the plains. Next morning he's in the stall, eating as if nothing happened. So, I leave his stall door open and he comes and goes as he pleases. But nobody can handle him," her dad finished his speech. He handed her a halter and led Raven away. The horse gazed after Raven, but didn't follow. Tania looked down at the halter in her hand. She knew what it meant. It was code for: here, see if you've got the guts to try. Tania took a deep breath and looked at the horse. She looked at him, but instead of telling him to come closer, she asked. He looked at her as if saying: "good, you respect me, I obey you". She slipped the halter onto his head and led him away to show her dad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Her dad wasn't sure how to react. How come his daughter was able to handle a horse that he couldn't? "Good," he said and nodded. That was code for: "huh, you can go now". Tania hesitated a moment, then spoke up. "What do I have to do with him?" She asked. "Give him a name. You can't go on calling the horse 'him' forever. Then you can try riding him tomorrow, since he seems broke," her dad said. "A name? So does that mean we're keeping him?" Tania asked excited. Her dad turned back to Raven. "I don't see why not. As long as you ride him and make sure he earns his keep," her dad said. Tania glanced at Raven. "And what about Raven? Are you still selling him?" Tania asked. "Naw. He's a good ranch horse, and I like him," her dad said as he tightened the girth and patted Raven's neck. Tania was happy. Even though her dad took, no, tore Raven away from her, she was happy to see him stay. She liked him. She looked at the horse dosing off next to her. "I think I'll take him for a walk and try to think of a name," tania said. Without waiting for an answer, she led the horse away. They walked out behind the barn, over a few small hills to the woods beyond. 


Any name suggestions for this horse? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilikehorses2

Star
Blue
Magic
Storm
Beauty
Spirit
Splash
Dancer
Breeze
Puzzle


----------



## WaveHorse2

@ilikehorses2 - thanks! But could you maybe think of a name to do with his color (black) or patterns (4 socks), maybe western - showy type, ya' know? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

ForDeysofNyte 
(Four)(Days) of (Night)
4 white socks represent days and night represents his black color


Deyson for barn name.



Corny I'm sure, but sounded good at the time.


----------



## WaveHorse2

@Roadyy - Thanks! Actually, I think that's awesome! . But I gave it some thought, and decided on Black Magic 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Tania gazed out the window. She was in her last period, Spanish. She really didn't want to be sitting here. She started daydreaming about her new horse, whom she named Black Magic. "Tania!" The teacher's voice snapped her out of her daydream. "Yes madam?" She asked. "Can you tell me what the spanish word for love is?" The teacher asked. Tania fumbled with her hands. She knew this one! "Amor?" She asked uncertainly. "That is correct" the teacher said. Just then the bell rang. Tania was first out the door. She hurried across the football field to the parking lot. She spotted her grandma's white truck where it usually stood. She rushed to the truck and jumped in. "Hi baby, how was your day?" Her grandmother asked. Tania shrugged. "It was ok. Boring, as usual," she said with a smile to her grandmother.
*
Tania was just heading to the barn when her dad called from the fountain. She dragged her feet over to him. "Get on Magic and ride out to the far pastures. Gather all the horses and bring them up to the barn, the doors will be open. There's a storm coming," her dad said. Tania gazed up to the sky, and sure enough, the sky was filled with dark clouds. How come she hasn't noticed them yet? "Ok," she said. She jogged to the barn. Her dad had told her the other day to never ride with tack in storms because the lightning will strike the metal pieces. She threw a soft blanket over Magic's back and slipped on a halter. Luckily he was good with guidance from legs, and not with the mouth. She vaulted onto his back and trotted past the barn to the woods' direction. 
*
Tania was riding back to the far pasture for what seemed like the hundredth time. She only had the stallion left to find, and he'd head to the barn on his own. "Warrior!" She called. Suddenly it started dripping. "Warrior! Come here!" She called with more determination now. Suddenly the chestnut stallion came galloping past her and ran through the gate to the barn. It started pouring now. Magic wasn't in a hurry, so Tania decided to take her time. She lifted her face to the skies and sighed. The rain felt so good. She dismounted and lead Magic to the gate. She skipped and twirled and giggled all the way. "Tania!" She heard her father's voice far down. Tania gave another happy sigh. "Well Magic," she said to the excited horse. "I guess we'll be forever dancing in the rain".
THE END
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

I'm thinking of writing a second book, depending on the feedback of this book 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

Please tell me what you thought of the story. Criticism is more than welcome and I'd love to hear everybody's thoughts and opinions! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WaveHorse2

No replies? . Ok then, guess I won't write another book....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tex1904

Noo post hunter-hunter ... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tex1904

Ohh and I loved the story !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra

Awesome story.


----------



## Zexious

As I said, I would work on fluency issues... There were a lot of parts that were just a bit unbelievable.


----------

